

World IPv6 Day: Final Look and “Wagon’s Ho” - yread
http://asert.arbornetworks.com/2011/06/world-ipv6-day-final-look-and-wagons-ho/

======
wglb
Ok, so, really, what is the plan to get to IPv6? So far as I can tell, there
is no plan.

